# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  منبعی در مورد netbeans

## hadi12579

لطفا اگه کسی یک منبع درست و حسابی در مورد netbeans بصورت pdf یا chm داره بزاره تا بقیه ازش استفاده کنند . سایت netbeans که بدرد نمی خوره .

----------


## Cold.82

به نظر بنده همون اموزشهای خود سایت و فیلمهایی که داره بسیار کاملن netbeans یک محیط توسعه است شما باید بلد باشین تا چگونه از ان استفاده کنید و اینکار رو netbeans در قسمت اموزشیش به خوبی رعایت کرده .می مونه plugin ها که بعضی اونها دارای سایت هستند و در اونها doc هایی وجود داره که میتونید به انها مراجعه کنید در ضمن یک کتابی هم هست از انتشارات Apress که کتاب بدی نیست 

Pro NetBeans IDE 6 Rich Client Platform Edition  بگردی تونت هست.

موفق باشید

----------


## hadi12579

با سلام خدمت Cold.82 .
آقا این نت بینز اونقدر مشکل برای کار کردن باهاش داره که نگو و نپرس. 
به نظر من هیچ کدوم از IDE های جاوا خوب نیستند . چون که پر از باگ هستند . 
مخصوصا توی طراحی GUI که می خواهید اجزا رو کنار هم قرار بدید . 
بعد هم این کتاب رو که شما معرفی کردید رو من خودم توی اینترنت پیدا کردم . ولی چیزی که هست پولیه ؟ اگه شما تونستید یک سایت که این کتاب رو مجانی در اختیارمون بزاره خیلی ممنون می شم .

----------


## Cold.82

دوست عزیز شما یک ایمیل بده به من تا من در رپید upload کنم لینکشو برات بفرستم .
در این کتاب هم بیشتر ابزار ها رو معرفی کرده . در مورد GUI حق با شماست . من برا GUI از jdeveloper 
و Intellij Idea استفاده می کنم البته این موضوع سلیقه ایست .

----------


## hadi12579

سلام 
hadi12579@ymail.com
hadi12579@gmail.com
دستت درد نکنه .

----------


## Cold.82

دوست عزیز لینک رو به 2 تا میلت فرستادم

----------


## dante0747

سلام.
اگه براتون امکان داره لینکشو بذارین تا همه ازش استفاده کنن....

----------


## hadi12579

سلام با تشکر از Cold.82 که این منبع رایگان رو در اختیارمون گذاشت . 
این هم منبع :
http://rapidshare.com/files/143344194/pro-netbeans.rar 
اندازه : 8299 KB

----------


## mohssen_mz

با سلام طاعات و عباداتتون مورد قبول حق تعالی .
هر چی کتاب الکترونیکی میخواهید از اینجا بگیرید NetBks.com
http://www.ebooksboard.com/

----------

